# I have a wonderful home for Ferals/Homers



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I live in Northeaster Pa where i have a wonderful big avery for my pigeons.. im always looking to give good homes to birds. They would have so much room to just be pigeons and live out their lives. Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rick,

Nice to see you back on Pigeon-Talk (assuming you are the Rick I remember)!

Lots of birds on the East Coast in needs of homes right now. Why don't you give us an update on your interest in pigeons and your aviary? Bet we can get some birds going your way.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rick,

A pigeon rescuer friend of mine will be visiting your area in a couple of weeks and would love to visit and see your set up.

Can you e-mail me your details privately so it can be arranged? Maybe she can arrange for referrals to be made to you.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Rick07 said:


> I live in Northeaster Pa where i have a wonderful big avery for my pigeons.. im always looking to give good homes to birds. They would have so much room to just be pigeons and live out their lives. Thanks


Hello Rick,
How big is your aviary & how many birds are currently housed in it?
Could you post some pictures of your setup?

Cindy


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

i have 20 pigeons and my avairy is fairly large. Their flight pen is 10 x 12 and no lower than 10 ft at the lowest ends. It is fully covered by a roof and the building is 10 x 8 and around 8 ft tall. I have plenty of room for more birds, that need homes.. thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your offer.

I'm sure in no time your aviary will be full!


----------

